# Insanity At Salem.



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Me and my buddy went fishing salem yesterday. (05/27/08) Caught 3 Small rainbows myself. He landed a grass carp then a turtle! He was using worms and hooked it right in the mouth it looked just like an aquarium turtle. It was released just fine but was really crazy! Didn't have my camera sorry! 
Lots of A holes there unfortunatly ,one guy cutting up trout for bait. Told him it was illegal and he said when a ranger comes he will just hide it. :| 
Then had a bunch of olympic swimmers j/k cross our lines everywhere we went i decided to put on my biggest lure and see if i could catch a human :twisted: . I did one yelped and i acted like it was on accident. He deserved a little hook in hes leg for 2 seconds. :wink: 
Lots of huge motor boats on the small pond, not very 
necessary like a float tube in your bath tub. :lol:
Had fun still like that pond despite some of the people that go there.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you call the poaching hotline?


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

i cant stand people that are like that. I have never heard of anyone landing a turtle.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

No i didn't because i would feel like a jerk :roll:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> No i didn't because i would feel like a jerk :roll:


No reason to feel like a jerk when protecting our wildlife. I know that it's just a community pond, but people need to have more respect. I go there often and have never had any problems myself. Everyone has always been cool. Plus there is a lot of wildlife (turtles :shock: frogs, birds, koi, etc.) That is a great story about the turtle. I absolutely love to take my daughters there, it's nice and close plus lets me practice catching some bass. One guy I saw was catch and releasing those grass carp-they're huge _(O)_ -he was using bread balls as bait. :mrgreen:


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

You feel like a jerk for reporting somone doing somethin ILLEGAL, but have no problem castin a lure at a obnoxious but law abiding citizen? You are messed up man.


----------



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

Ignore that last post...he has no clue what it's all about. Catch those humans and send them back to the city.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

chkrhntr said:


> You feel like a jerk for reporting somone doing somethin ILLEGAL, but have no problem castin a lure at a obnoxious but law abiding citizen? You are messed up man.


I told they man it was illegal and gave him a chance to make a good decision on his own he was really nice.... I thought about calling him in but didn't next time i will.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This is always such a sticky topic. :roll: 

Personally, I was taught by my parents/brothers/teachers and such throughout my upbringing that nobody likes a tattle tale.

If you're not wearing a badge, you don't have to act like you are. If you decide to call the cops on someone, your call. If you don't, don't let other people pressure you into doing something that doesn't sit right with you.

I've heard a lot of people on the forum(s) say that if you don't report violations, you're just as bad as the offender. What a crock!

If you're as bad as the offender, you'd join in knowing that you wouldn't get narc'd off by your new buddy.

I find it somewhat juvenile to go around pretending to be a cop when you're really just out to go fishing. You won't catch too many fish if you're too busy scrutinizing everyone else.

With that said, this is an old debate that won't end anytime soon. There will always be the type of people that are out to get someone in trouble. There will also always be the type that mind their own business and continue to have a good time fishing. Karma will work its way around, eventually.

There's a fine line as to what constitutes a phone call to the authorities. For some, watching another angler slice up some rainbow for a catfish rig would do it. For others, it might take something a little more drastic like throwing pipe bombs in the water and harvesting the fish that float to the top.

I wouldn't let EVERYTHING go, but I wouldn't go out of my way to report something very minor. I'm not bound by the chains of a cell phone, so I really would have to go out of my way to call the poaching hotline. 

I'm not going to sacrifice my fishing time just to rat someone out who cuts up one planter rainbow for bait. By not calling, I'm not subscribing to their actions nor am I condoning them, I'm just not taking it upon myself to be the law.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Loah. Saw a guy up on the Berry about 20 years ago dumping out a bucket of live chub minnows, Would you have let him walk?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> Told him it was illegal and he said when a ranger comes he will just hide it. :|


You told him it was illegal and IMHO you did the right thing. It's only a matter-of-time and this individual "will get caught."

When I fish I'm out to have a good time... I have enough BS at work and don't need it while I'm relaxing doing something I enjoy.

Now if someone approaches me tactfully about something I may have done illegally, I'll take it as a lesson learned and/or constructive criticism and move on from there.

No need to get into a "water-stream-contest" with another angler to ruin your fishing experience. :wink: :wink:


----------



## joephish (Jan 30, 2008)

LOAH said:


> This is always such a sticky topic. :roll:
> 
> Personally, I was taught by my parents/brothers/teachers and such throughout my upbringing that nobody likes a tattle tale.
> 
> ...


----------



## joephish (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry about that I'm new to this.
What I was trying to say is I agree with LOAH.

As for dumping a bucket of any kind of fish in any body of water is just stupid.
I would drive clear back to salt lake if need be to turn a bozo such as that in.
That offence is not even in the same ball park.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Loah. Saw a guy up on the Berry about 20 years ago dumping out a bucket of live chub minnows, Would you have let him walk?


That all depends on the minor details that could easily be overlooked.

Perhaps he trapped them earlier and kept them fresh in his bucket (legal as long as he doesn't leave) while he was fishing and merely returned the minnows he didn't need when he was finished. There's nothing wrong with that and if I were to make the assumption that he was in violation and called the authorities on him, I'm the jerk.

On the other hand, if I watched this person drive up, grab a bucket from their vehicle, and proceed to dump fish of any kind into the water, that would definitely cross my line.

Since I don't have a cell, I'd likely take down his plates and a description of him and report it to the first badge I encountered.

But honestly, I probably would've been too busy watching my own line to hawkeye anyone, let alone notice what they're doing. I dunno. Maybe if the fishing was really slow and I was looking around from boredom. :wink:


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

LOAH said:


> This is always such a sticky topic. :roll:
> 
> Personally, I was taught by my parents/brothers/teachers and such throughout my upbringing that nobody likes a tattle tale.
> 
> ...


Given how thinly spread the rangers are I think it's extremely important that everyone do their part and report violations. People violate the regs because they know there's only a slim chance that they'll run into a ranger on any given day.

If I see someone breaking the law I'll always call it in. Even if I'm in an area that doesn't have cell phone service I'll still tell the offender I've called it in, in which case they almost always deny doing anything wrong and then promptly leave as quick as they can.

These law-breakers need to feel like every other fisherman out there is a potential ranger.


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

LOAH said:


> oldfudd said:
> 
> 
> > Loah. Saw a guy up on the Berry about 20 years ago dumping out a bucket of live chub minnows, Would you have let him walk?
> ...


Actually it is illegal to keep non-game fish alive in a livewell or stringer. The proc states that non-game fish must be immediately released or killed. I guess the idea is to keep people from keeping live minnows to use as bait.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> No need to get into a *"water-stream-contest"* with another angler to ruin your fishing experience. :wink: :wink:


You're an amazing person k2muskie.....but I'm really not so sure you could quailfy for this type of fight !! :mrgreen:

A friend of mine, who used to fish Strawberry alot, would spot the 'chummers', yell at them, threaten to call the law, embarrass the hell of them until they left. Then he would go over and fish the area they just 'chummed' !!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

This thread took a turn.

If you see someone breaking into your neighbor's house, do you call? 
If you see someone stealing items at Target, do you tell someone?
If you see someone shooting a deer out of season, do you tell?
If you see someone with 10 18" cutts at Strawberry do you tell?

The point is simple, we have rules and laws in our society to protect the public's interests. Fishing regulations are in place to make certain there are fish for ALL OF US to catch. They are our fish, to use under the regulations. Any illegal take is simply STEALING for YOU, from ME, and everyone else. Tell or not, but there is no way the UDWR can patrol and protect everything without our help. 

Also, the guy who came up with "No one likes a tattle-tale" was the guy who was breaking the law. I know my neighbors like the "tattle-tale" who gave up the theif who stole their ATV. To adults, there is no such thing as a tattle-tale when it comes to illegal activity.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Crawdads Revenge said:


> Actually it is illegal to keep non-game fish alive in a livewell or stringer. The proc states that non-game fish must be immediately released or killed. I guess the idea is to keep people from keeping live minnows to use as bait.


Yep, you're right. I just skimmed through the proc to make sure, and there it was. In all honesty, I think that was just recently changed for 2008, but I could be wrong there too. Either way, oldfudd was talking about 20 years ago. You could probably fish with lives ones then. I really don't know.

Before,or so a CO had told me, it was okay to keep your minnows alive in a container to keep them fresh but they had to be killed before they were used to fish with and/or before leaving the body of water being fished.

Looks like that has changed. My mistake. (I always kill mine before use and don't have anything but a trap and a ziplock bag to keep them in; they're dead or dying as soon as I put them in the bag.)

All that being said, I still won't cut my fishing day short and go way out of my way to report small stuff. I understand that the authorities are few and far between, but I'm still not one of them.

I'm not that hard up to pretend I'm a big hero by looking for the worst in people. "Everyone is a suspect" isn't how I'm programmed and it helps me live a happier, more easy going life. Sorry if that disappoints anyone, but I'll just continue to enjoy fishing rather than policing my fellow man.

FWIW- I already feel like all the other fishermen are waiting for me to slip up so they can call me in. Keeps me honest...and paranoid. :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

(In response to Packout's statement)

Round and round they go, repeating things that were said last time and the time before and so on.

Like I said (see, I'm even repeating myself), this argument will never end. Reason being: Some people wish they were cops, others wish they were fishing.

I'm done perpetuating this ever-revolving debate. You all should be able to understand what I've written. Take it how you like. 

I really only chimed in because someone was getting after metal fish for NOT pretending to be a cop. He doesn't deserve any grief over that. He even went farther than most of the cell phone mafia and informed the violator that what he was doing was illegal. That took more courage AND compassion (wanting to help) than opening up the flip phone.

Carry on amongst yourselves because this horse died long ago.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Round and round they go, repeating things that were said last time and the time before and so on.
> 
> Like I said (see, I'm even repeating myself), this argument will never end. Reason being: Some people wish they were cops, others wish they were fishing.
> 
> ...


Ditto LOAH.....you should run for President or something !!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I for one will congratulate you Metal Fish for not being a petty tattler. I think you did the right thing. There are some real losers out there that look for any excuse to get someone in trouble. I find that position to be petty and rather hypocritical since those same people probably make mistakes themselves. Good job.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > No need to get into a *"water-stream-contest"* with another angler to ruin your fishing experience. :wink: :wink:
> ...


Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh trust me .45 I believe I'd qualify...

[attachment=0:32q8ewo2]pow.jpg[/attachment:32q8ewo2]

as when one is armed with "FACTS." I don't take any FUBAR BS. You can take that one to the bank my friend :!: :!: :wink: :wink:


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Remember that one time when LOAH went fishing during lunch at work and caught a brown trout!!?? 

8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Which time? -/O\- 

Nice distraction, JD. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

one point that has not been mentioned, was the verifiability of the infraction. You may be wasting your time turning them in for that as it is very easily concealed and all evidence destroyed... Not that this is an ethical consideration, simply put that you may only end up with two upset folks, the CO for wasting his time and the purp...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> one point that has not been mentioned, was the verifiability of the infraction. You may be wasting your time turning them in for that as it is very easily concealed and all evidence destroyed... Not that this is an ethical consideration, simply put that you may only end up with two upset folks, the CO for wasting his time and the *purp*...


A purp ? Oh, like the color purple.....or did you mean purple people ? I think you meant perp. Hugh29, but you didn't say it right so I'm gonna bug you and report this to _our_ own CO ........fixed blade !!! _(O)_

I really hope you don't mind... :mrgreen:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

LOAH said:


> This is always such a sticky topic. :roll:
> 
> Personally, I was taught by my parents/brothers/teachers and such throughout my upbringing that nobody likes a tattle tale.
> 
> ...


Geez, LOAH, in the time it took you to compose that post, you coulda reported every dang poacher in this and neighboring states! Besides, a planter is just a big minnow, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > one point that has not been mentioned, was the verifiability of the infraction. You may be wasting your time turning them in for that as it is very easily concealed and all evidence destroyed... Not that this is an ethical consideration, simply put that you may only end up with two upset folks, the CO for wasting his time and the *purp*...
> ...


Point taken, but kettle please meet the pot, look how you spelled my name :lol:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

First off ya can call me a petty. rat looser. what ever. 20 years ago you could not dump a bucket of chub live minnows in the Berry! Why the he-- do you think they treated it in the first place. and then treated it a sceond time. So the next time you catch a stinking chub or sucker. You can blame it on me for watching my pole and being brain dead, while some other wennie screws up the Berry, and they treat it a third time. Last time I checked u can't fish with live minnows? But hey! I've been wrong before. I love the Berry. If I see someone hucking live minnows , bet your butt. I'am' looking for a fish cop.... LATER!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> First off ya can call me a petty. rat looser. what ever. 20 years ago you could not dump a bucket of chub live minnows in the Berry! Why the he-- do you think they treated it in the first place. and then treated it a second time. So the next time you catch a stinking chub or sucker. You can blame it on me for watching my pole and being brain dead, while some other wennie screws up the Berry, and they treat it a third time. Last time I checked u can't fish with live minnows? But hey! I've been wrong before. I love the Berry. If I see someone hucking live minnows , bet your butt. I'm looking for a fish cop.... LATER!!


I think you may have misunderstood; that was exactly his point in that we do need to notify authorities particularly with this scenario that likely caused the issue. FYI I believe it is legal to fish with minnows from the same body of water (catch them that day at the Berry and use them that day and throw back the unused ones or throw them on your pizza)


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> oldfudd said:
> 
> 
> > First off ya can call me a petty. rat looser. what ever. 20 years ago you could not dump a bucket of chub live minnows in the Berry! Why the he-- do you think they treated it in the first place. and then treated it a second time. So the next time you catch a stinking chub or sucker. You can blame it on me for watching my pole and being brain dead, while some other wennie screws up the Berry, and they treat it a third time. Last time I checked u can't fish with live minnows? But hey! I've been wrong before. I love the Berry. If I see someone hucking live minnows , bet your butt. I'm looking for a fish cop.... LATER!!
> ...


Minnows always have to be dead, but live crayfish can be used at the same water they were caught in.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a whole lot of this :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: to be added.

I would happily make sure that someone is following the rules WE as a society and sportsmen and women have put in place. whether that means talking to them and informing them of their ignorance, or letting some kind of officer do it. Either way, it don't jive with me to accept unfairness, which is exactly what people taking liberties outside of the parameters we have set IS. Who knows, Maybe they ran out of food stamps and needed to keep extra fish to feed their starving family. :roll:

Laws and regulations are written so there are no grey areas and yes, I am a tattle tale.


----------

